# Bay Area/Norcal Meet Poll!



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey guys, it's the time of the year again - a car audio meet for the NorCal group. I'm going to put 3 tentative dates and we'll determine what day would be good for the most of us. Cast your votes! (You can select more than 1 date)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Bay Area Meet Poll!*

cant do first one since its the regionals down in LA, cant do the second one cause its the 5 year anniversary


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Bay Area Meet Poll!*

unless i get really lucky, i'm out. Halloween i'm going down to Santa Barbara to rage, so I can't take time off so close to it.

If I get a lucky break on my schedule, I can make either date besides Halloween


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Bay Area Meet Poll!*

either the 24th or 31st for me


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm with Bing. November FTW! If I get out of my cast soon enough, I might even have a working system by then!! LOL!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll be in Chico to party on Halloween so wont be available that day. The 24th is the Duck Season opener, so if the morning hunt sucks I may be able to make it for the afternoon...but its only a maybe. And the 7th I have work in the afternoon, but could make it if its in the morning and not crazy far from Davis.

Where are we planning to meet?


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

The farther out the better.. car is headed to the shop. lol

clutch is malfunctioning and wont let me take the car out of gear. 

gotta go have them take it apart and see whats going on. hopefully itll be fixed by the end of october.. but we'll see.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like a throw out bearing IMHO. But that's beside the point. 

So, Nov 7th is looking popular. Where did you have in mind for the meet Anthony?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Sounds like a throw out bearing IMHO. But that's beside the point.
> 
> So, Nov 7th is looking popular. Where did you have in mind for the meet Anthony?


Not sure Zach. I know in the past, most members were from the south bay/San Jose but we seem to moving towards east bay. I guess San Francisco is out of the question. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

I've missed the last two gathering. This time I will be there, so you count me in. 

Just throwing the idea out there, we could meet at the parking lot of Chabot College. There's a large parking lot with highways 880 and 92 close by.

25555 Hesperian Blvd
Hayward, CA 94545


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Soory Boostedrex if you're not directing your question, regarding place to met, towards me.

Anthony


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Thumperx said:


> I've missed the last two gathering. This time I will be there, so you count me in.
> 
> Just throwing the idea out there, we could meet at the parking lot of Chabot College. There's a large parking lot with highways 880 and 92 close by.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a spot... any places to eat nearby? We won't be disturbing anybody would we?


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been over there, but there are plenty of food joints up and down Hesperian. May be someone near-by or someone familiar to the Hayward area can chime in? 

We could meet parking lot "G". I'm not sure how crowded the parking lot gets during Saturday. It's a pretty open area. We should have at least one more possible location -for back-up.

I've provided the school and Google maps below:

Official Chabot College Website

Google Maps

Chime in....


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont know about doing it in a school campus... kinda too "public" there, security may come out if we start just bumping music.

also, the area is kinda ghetto... wouldnt want anyone to become a target.

the old alameda base was workable last time. i wonder if we could do it there again?



as for my clutch.. not sure about the t/o bearing... seems like its something else. I can actually shift the transmission if i hold the clutch pedal 1 inch above the floor. If i go all the way until i hit the stop, the clutch starts to make some sort of metallic rattling noise and it becomes impossible to shift.

Might be a broken clutch spring or a pressure plate strap... not looking forward to the repair.. but hey if it's the t/o bearing, thatll save me a good 500 bucks.. but the labor is whats gonna screw me still. gonna actually try to gut the car today.. dont want to leave the stereo in while they work on it.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

miztahsparklez said:


> _snip snip_


Sorry to hear about that J, I hope things won't be too bad. I wish I could help you but I'm no good with mechanics, just electronics. 


One of our first meets was about 9 years ago at Mission College (where I used to work at) in Santa Clara. It was a huge parking lot in the back of the college and it is right next door to Mercado with plenty of places to eat. It worked out great. We used this place again a couple of years ago.. 

The army base in Alameda was good in terms of space and privacy.. only problem is nothing was nearby. No place to eat or take a leak... it was a secluded area and huge. I think people got lost easily. Just keep this in mind.... if we decide to do this place again. 

Chabot would be cool if it's like Mission College. If somebody knows the area well or happen to live nearby, help us scope out the place on a Saturday and see how it is.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Chabot is kinda in the ghetto area. lol.. its OK, but probably not the best area. not too far from there is Union Landing, as well as a few other areas to grab food, etc.

actually in Alameda.. if you go back on that main street before the base, I believe there are some fast food places and pizza. but you're right in thinking it is hard to find. Everything tends to look the same around that area.

Mission College is more secluded as its not directly on the main street. down the ways is mercado and some other food joints if you want to drive a little bit.


On another note, CSU East bay has an extension campus by my house in concord with a pretty secluded parking lot... but that might be a little bit of a drive for everyone. lots of places to eat along the way. theres also Diablo Valley College in Pleasant Hill which is even closer to the freeway and food areas. I'd have to check to see if the parking lots are open on the weekends though. The lot i'm thinking of is off to the side, away from the campus and is really just used as an "overflow" lot. Would be good since its away from everything.

Another idea is Pleasanton/Danville... I think there is a park somewhere around that area that ive been to. Decent sized parking lot, plus we could do a BBQ or something if you all wanted. I believe there was also a parking lot that we found that is empty on the weekend not too far from the park as well.

i just hope i can have my car ready by then..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we can do the alameda location like last time but should plan to go to a place for food instead of just sitting there all day


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> we can do the alameda location like last time but should plan to go to a place for food instead of just sitting there all day


Good idea. We could either meet up for lunch somewhere easy to find and then all drive to the base together or do things vice versa. Thoughts?


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

The old Alameda NAS is pretty big. Where will you guys meet?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Would definitely love to join, but my kids have soccer every Sat til mid Nov. Depending on where and what time you guys end, I might be able to join later in the PM. Keep me posted.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah the alameda place is good for tons of room, quiet, safe...its a huge lot on the north side of the naval station. a nice backgound wtih SF on one side, the docks and oakland on the other and bay bridge in the distance.

down side is its quite windy usually, and also as mentoined, no where to eat in that immediate area. 

b


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

So do we have a date yet?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah the alameda place is good for tons of room, quiet, safe...its a huge lot on the north side of the naval station. a nice backgound wtih SF on one side, the docks and oakland on the other and bay bridge in the distance.
> 
> down side is its quite windy usually, and also as mentoined, no where to eat in that immediate area.
> 
> b


I don't know about the base, pretty desolate...any large parks, office building parking lots, or even a high school/college lot would probably be a safe bet...


----------



## ///M Kevin (May 8, 2008)

Maybe we can try the Southshore plaza in Alameda, plenty of parking.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

///M Kevin said:


> So do we have a date yet?


Saturday November 7th seems to be the agreed date. Location still seems to be up in the air though.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Saturday November 7th seems to be the agreed date. Location still seems to be up in the air though.


It looks like Alameda Point (is it called Alameda Point? not even sure) will be the place. 

We could meet up at some eating place nearby... let's say 11ish. We should be done getting lunch around 1:00pm, then head to the old base. 

How's that for a plan?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like it Anthony.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

The 7th works for me and where ever you decide works. If at the airbase i'll make sure to bring my parka


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

looks like we'll be pissing in the wind again! 

I should be there. But with a stock sound system as I just bought a new car. The old car will be gutted.

still need to agree the eating venue. anyone know a decent place around the area?

looking forward to see you all!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

what kind of food do yall want?


----------



## on1wheel06 (Nov 21, 2008)

i may stop by... ill most likely be the youngest one there. lol

anyone have a 2ch amp for sale?


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I might be able to make it for the morning part, but cant stay too late as I have to work that afternoon. Perhaps I can have a couple people listen to what I've got put together at the moment. Need some help deciding on tweeter placement and aiming as they just aren't cutting it in the doors.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Official thread has started: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...orcal-bay-area-2009-fall-meet-11-07-09-a.html


----------

